# Hyatt Residence Club Portfolio Program - How it works?



## flyingsnowpea (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello, again, just join this wonderful forum yesterday....don't know much at all.  What is this portfolio program?  It says sell for points and can use any week and any resort...Is this better than buy into fixed week at fixed resort?  Also, resale value compare to buy from developer?  Thank you!


----------



## northjerseyjim (Nov 9, 2019)

Buy at a resort that you plan to actually use.  Trading is nice, but uncertain unless you have a flexible schedule.

DO NOT buy from a developer.  Buy on the secondary market. (Look at Red Week to begin your search.)  This is my opinion,

but the philosophy is sound.   Expect to pay more for a unit in a higher season, but you trading value is better.    We own a 

week at Coconut Plantation, bronze season: 1300 points, but we never trade it. We come here every year. For us, it works.  The 

original owner paid$13,000 and we bought it from him for $500.   Someone is looking to give away, for FREE, week 44 at Coconut  

Plantation .   Look on Red Week.

Good luck.


----------



## flyingsnowpea (Nov 9, 2019)

Thank you so much! For Free? That is incredible. I guess you have to pay the yearly fee, still good deal! Red Week is a TS selling site, I guess. I will check out.


----------



## alameda94501 (Nov 9, 2019)

flyingsnowpea said:


> Hello, again, just join this wonderful forum yesterday....don't know much at all.  What is this portfolio program?  It says sell for points and can use any week and any resort...Is this better than buy into fixed week at fixed resort?  Also, resale value compare to buy from developer?  Thank you!



Hi @flyingsnowpea I have written a series of posts detailing the Hyatt Portfolio Club:

Click here for the Introduction Post
Click here for the HRC and HPC Inventory Post
Click here for the Request List, Wait List, and Reservations Post
Click here for the Annual Conversion Option Post
Click here for the Hyattizing and Developer Benefits Post
Click here for the Sales Tactics using the Reservation Site

In summary, there is no resale value of Portfolio Points, and there is little inventory besides Wild Oak. It's very rare to find someone who is only a Portfolio owner without a legacy deeded week.


----------



## alameda94501 (Nov 9, 2019)

flyingsnowpea said:


> Thank you so much! For Free? That is incredible. I guess you have to pay the yearly fee, still good deal! Red Week is a TS selling site, I guess. I will check out.



The other site to purchase Hyatt is MyResortNetwork.com.

Besides reading a lot here, I would suggest Bill Gabrielli as a purchasing broker. He can offer on your behalf any week you see on those two sites.

I would recommend purchasing a week that looks good to you, AND at least worth 2,000 points, as it will allow you to trade throughout Hyatt for most times.


----------



## bdh (Nov 9, 2019)

If you're looking to go skiing, I'd suggest buying 2200 points - 2 bedroom prime ski weeks are typically 2200 points. If you can downsize to a 1 bedroom or are ok with a partial week stay, a lessor point week could work. 

It's a given that you should not buy Portfolio Points.  Since Hyatt sells only Points now in lieu of weeks, the resale market is where to buy.


----------



## Tenga (Nov 9, 2019)

flyingsnowpea said:


> Hello, again, just join this wonderful forum yesterday....don't know much at all.  What is this portfolio program?  It says sell for points and can use any week and any resort...Is this better than buy into fixed week at fixed resort?  Also, resale value compare to buy from developer?  Thank you!


If your serious I'll sell you a deeded Hyatt week  $1.00 You just have to pass Hyatt ROFR


----------



## bdh (Nov 10, 2019)

Tenga said:


> If your serious I'll sell you a deeded Hyatt week  $1.00 You just have to pass Hyatt ROFR



Not gonna pass ROFR at a buck


----------



## flyingsnowpea (Nov 10, 2019)

alameda94501 said:


> Hi @flyingsnowpea I have written a series of posts detailing the Hyatt Portfolio Club:
> 
> Click here for the Introduction Post
> Click here for the HRC and HPC Inventory Post
> ...


Thank you and I will check out all your post. In short, buying the points are not good idea? But if I buying any resort (someone give for free?) can those be convert to points so I could use to book other resorts or even exchange?  That sounds too good to be true...I guess that would have many limitations? Thanks.


----------



## flyingsnowpea (Nov 10, 2019)

alameda94501 said:


> The other site to purchase Hyatt is MyResortNetwork.com.
> 
> Besides reading a lot here, I would suggest Bill Gabrielli as a purchasing broker. He can offer on your behalf any week you see on those two sites.
> 
> I would recommend purchasing a week that looks good to you, AND at least worth 2,000 points, as it will allow you to trade throughout Hyatt for most times.


Great!  We like to travel to different places rather than always back to one place....To find the right week at ski resort seems cost way too much...hmmm...not sure if there anyway around...


----------



## flyingsnowpea (Nov 10, 2019)

bdh said:


> If you're looking to go skiing, I'd suggest buying 2200 points - 2 bedroom prime ski weeks are typically 2200 points. If you can downsize to a 1 bedroom or are ok with a partial week stay, a lessor point week could work.
> 
> It's a given that you should not buy Portfolio Points.  Since Hyatt sells only Points now in lieu of weeks, the resale market is where to buy.


Thanks!  Little confused...should I buy points or not buy? What do you mean "lieu of weeks'?  Do you mean the points can only limit to reserve certain weeks?


----------



## flyingsnowpea (Nov 10, 2019)

Tenga said:


> If your serious I'll sell you a deeded Hyatt week  $1.00 You just have to pass Hyatt ROFR


I am very serious...but you mean Hyatt won't allow the transaction?


----------



## flyingsnowpea (Nov 10, 2019)

alameda94501 said:


> Hi @flyingsnowpea I have written a series of posts detailing the Hyatt Portfolio Club:
> 
> Click here for the Introduction Post
> Click here for the HRC and HPC Inventory Post
> ...


Hello, Alameda, there is ad said "Fixed ski week in Diamond Season (Week 10) and 10 priority float days between April and November".  How the float days works?  Do they convert to points you make reservation or just reserve as days?  If you don't use the fix weeks or float days, do they convert to point to exchange at II?  I guess I want to understand how much those fix days plus float days worth in term of points...Thanks.


----------



## alameda94501 (Nov 10, 2019)

flyingsnowpea said:


> Hello, Alameda, there is ad said "Fixed ski week in Diamond Season (Week 10) and 10 priority float days between April and November".  How the float days works?  Do they convert to points you make reservation or just reserve as days?  If you don't use the fix weeks or float days, do they convert to point to exchange at II?  I guess I want to understand how much those fix days plus float days worth in term of points...Thanks.



Hi @flyingsnowpea I would suggest you take a few days to read this sticky at the top of the Hyatt forum:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-info-about-hyatt-timeshare-ownership.258196/

There are two systems, the "legacy" HRC including deeded weeks and the Club Use Period (CUP) points, and the "new" HPC including Portfolio points and their ORP (Ownership Reservation Period) points.  The sticky refers to the legacy HRC.

Once you've reviewed please let me know the resort you are talking about and we can help further.


----------



## flyingsnowpea (Nov 10, 2019)

alameda94501 said:


> Hi @flyingsnowpea I would suggest you take a few days to read this sticky at the top of the Hyatt forum:
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-info-about-hyatt-timeshare-ownership.258196/
> 
> ...


Thank you Alameda!  I will do my hw for now then we talk later!


----------



## Tenga (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes, I'm serious. I will sell you for $1.00 a deeded Hyatt week. If Hyatt doesn't ROFR then its yours.  You got nothing to lose by submitting a purchase agreement to Hyatt! Wait for an answer or if they fail to respond then its your's!


----------

